
Drawing Machine Using Arduino, Processing, a Sharpie, and String - sheaninesix
http://www.triangulationblog.com/2011/06/polargraph-by-sandy-noble.html
======
0x12
The repeat accuracy of such a simple mechanism is absolutely amazing. Never in
my life would I have guessed that you could make some many reversals without
some accumulating error somewhere.

~~~
reustle
Check out the middle of the last picture on the page. It looks like it didn't
go up as far as it needed two about twice in the same line, causing a
noticeable gap. Not at all trying to knock it here, amazing work for sure,
just wanted to point that out. It could be intentional as well.

~~~
wisty
Most of the motion is in the up and down, which I'd guess is why you get some
gaps forming between the "layers", but it still seems to be lined up OK in the
angular dimension.

------
theIntuitionist
This bites pretty hard on hektor, a graffiti robot: <http://hektor.ch>

I met the kid who built this, year ago. He is a seriously rad ex-demo scene
hacker, now art school prof. Lots of other good projects there worth checking
out.

~~~
spot
and this guy made a painting machine in the 70s: <http://www.antonperich.com/>
so the idea has been around the block.

~~~
apitaru
..And many years later, his son Tristan has made a few drawing machines of his
own: <http://www.tristanperich.com/Art/Machine_Drawings/>

~~~
spot
yup i know tristan and that's how i met his father.

~~~
theIntuitionist
Amazing. Thanks for the links!

------
jjcm
I'd love to see a four-pass of this using CMYK colored sharpies. I'm sure it
wouldn't line up perfectly, but it might end up better that way.

~~~
tomstuart
The Penguin logo on [http://thisiscolossal.com/2011/09/custom-polargraph-
drawings...](http://thisiscolossal.com/2011/09/custom-polargraph-drawings/) is
a nice step in this direction.

------
nostromo
Build or buy your own: <http://www.polargraph.co.uk/build-or-buy-a-machine/>

Code: <http://code.google.com/p/polargraph/>

------
HardyLeung
I love it! This is art + algorithm + engineering + craftmanship.

------
coderdude
If you're into this kind of stuff check out HackerThings (I made it, not for
profit):

<http://hackerthings.com/>

It's for hardware and electronics hackers (and programmers, of course). A good
book on things like this is Programming Interactivity at
<http://www.sparkfun.com/products/9415> (that's the kind of thing you'll find
on HT).

------
joefreeman
There's a brief summary of something vaguely similar I made during my degree
here: [http://joefreeman.co.uk/blog/2009/09/lineographic-
interpreta...](http://joefreeman.co.uk/blog/2009/09/lineographic-
interpretations-of-images-with-an-etch-a-sketch/) (Lineographic
Interpretations of Images, with an Etch-a-sketch)

------
LeafStorm
The use of polar coordinates is interesting, and it makes the images look a
lot more interesting than a simple X/Y. (Probably less mechanical strain too.)

